

Ask HN: How much should we price our service/products? - vladmk

As a new tech consulting company we feel we do a great job, much better then our competition. However, the question always linger in my head how much should we price our service and future products? How do you know what the best market entry price is?
======
lukeck
Price based on the value you provide to your clients and customers rather than
the effort you put in. Understanding the value you're providing (whether its
in consulting, products, or as a salaried employee) is the key to getting
other people to agree that you're doing a great job.

